# Windows booten mit Grub



## TheNBP (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
Ich werde in Kürze einen Rechner neu installieren. Er soll folgende Betriebssyteme erhalten:

1. Suse Linux 9.0
2. Windows 98
3. Windows 2000 
4. Windows 2000 (Notfall, minimal Installation)
5. Windows Server 2003

Installiere ich das ganze in der Reihenfolge, Win98, Win2000, Win2000, Win2003, gehe ich mal davon aus das Windows (hoffentlich) automatisch ein funktionierendes Bootmenü erstellt aus dem sich alle MS Betriebssyteme starten lassen.
Wenn ich dann anschliessend Linux9.0 draufziehe und als Bootmanager Grub installiere war es bisher immer so, das nach dem booten zuerst Grub erscheint. Dort kann man dann auswählen zwischen Linux und Windows. Man kann dort dann Linux wie gewohnt starten, wählt man allerdings Windows, so erscheint als nächstes aber erstmal das MS typische Bootmenü indem man zwischen den einzelnen Windows Versionen auswählen kann.
Das finde ich ein bischen nervig. Mir wäre es lieber mittels Grub direkt das gewünschte Windows Betriebssystem zu starten und das MS Bootmenü komplett zu umgehen.

Kann mir jemand helfen das zu bewerkstelligen?

Noch eine Alternative wäre es Linux mittels des MS Bootmenüs zu starten, wenn möglich,...... aber Grub sieht doch einiges cooler aus. ;-)


----------



## JohannesR (4. Februar 2004)

Mein Gott, musst du ein Geld haben, für die vielen Lizenzen! 

Wie du das mit den Submenüs bewerkstelligen willst, weiss ich nicht, aber um Winows zu booten musst du in die /boot/grub/menu.lst folgendes eintragen:


```
title     Windows 2000
root      (hd0,0) # hdPLATTE,PARTITION, z.B. hd1,0 -> Platte 2, Partition 1
makeactive
chainloader   +1
```

Linuxeinträge sehen ähnlich aus:

```
title       Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.4.24
root        (hd0,0) # wie oben
kernel      /pfad/zum/kernelimage root=/dev/rootDevice ro
savedefault
boot
```

Edit: Irgendwie nervt es mich, dass Linux so "cool" ist... Bin eigentlich mit der hohen Anzahl von Windows-Installationen ganz zufrieden!


----------



## TheNBP (4. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Mein Gott, musst du ein Geld haben, für die vielen Lizenzen!
> *


Tja, wenn MS ein neues OS auf den Markt bringt kann ich einfach nicht widerstehen...

Die Einträge aus der /boot/grub/menu.lst die Du gepostet hat legt Linux bzw. Yast automatisch bei der Installation an wenn es ein installiertes Windows vorfindet, aber wenn ich mir das nochmal so durchlese könnte *hd1,0* vielleicht das OS auf der 1. Partition, *hd1,1*  das OS auf der 2. Partition starten....




> *
> Edit: Irgendwie nervt es mich, dass Linux so "cool" ist... Bin eigentlich mit der hohen Anzahl von Windows-Installationen ganz zufrieden!
> *


Ich habe nur gesagt das Grub deutlich "cooler" als das Windows Pendant ist.


----------



## JohannesR (4. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TheNBP _
> *Die Einträge aus der /boot/grub/menu.lst die Du gepostet hat legt Linux bzw. Yast automatisch bei der Installation an wenn es ein installiertes Windows vorfindet, aber wenn ich mir das nochmal so durchlese könnte hd1,0 vielleicht das OS auf der 1. Partition, hd1,1  das OS auf der 2. Partition starten....*


Genau, Platte 2, Partition 1... (Grub zählt die Platten mit Null beginnend hoch)
Wo liegt jetzt das Problem?


----------



## TheNBP (4. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Genau, Platte 2, Partition 1... (Grub zählt die Platten mit Null beginnend hoch)
> Wo liegt jetzt das Problem? *



Funktioniert leider so doch nicht. Hab es gerade getestet. Ich nehme an in hd1,1 installiert Windows keinen Bootloader...?


----------



## JohannesR (5. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TheNBP _
> *Funktioniert leider so doch nicht. Hab es gerade getestet. Ich nehme an in hd1,1 installiert Windows keinen Bootloader...? *



Liegt Windows auf der 2 Platte in der zweiten Partition? Sicher? Windows wird den Bootstraploader, wie es üblich ist, in den MBR der Platte schreiben...


----------



## Fabian (5. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TheNBP _
> *Tja, wenn MS ein neues OS auf den Markt bringt kann ich einfach nicht widerstehen... *



Krankte Menschen gibts 


Hast du dir schon diese Seite angeschaut?


----------



## marwin (5. Februar 2004)

Bei diesem Beitriebssystem-Zoo wird es schwierig, weil die Win-Syteme immer den MBR der allerersten Platte und die erste primäre Part. bearbeiten.
Die einzelnen BS sollten je auf eine primäre Part. gelegt werden. Bevor das nächste BS installiert wird, sind die bereits vorhandenen primären Part. zu verstecken. Achtung, auf einer Platte gibt es max. 4 primäre Part.

Am Ende kann Linux auf einer erweiterten Part. inst. werden. Grub liest dann die Part. aus und baut sie ins Bootmenu.

marwin


----------



## TheNBP (5. Februar 2004)

@Johannes:

Stimmt, war'n Tippfehler, Win98 war auf hd0,0 installiert, Win2000 auf hd0,1 .... hatte aber auch nicht geklappt, habe sie alle durchprobiert.
Win2000 lässt sich nur laden indem man Win98 bootet und im MS Bootmenü Win2000 auswählt. hd0,1 direkt funktioniert nicht

@marwin:

Das mit dem verstecken habe ich schon oft gehört. Aber so wie ich das verstehe gilt das nur für Win98 (das bei mir auf der ersten primären Partition installiert ist)... Windows2000 dürfte es egal sein in welcher Partition es liegt.
Der MS Bootmanager versteckt ja auch keine Partitionen.

Auf jeden Fall verstecken müsste man aber wenn man mehrere Win98 Versionen haben wollte.


----------



## TheNBP (5. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TheNBP _
> *
> 
> Das mit dem verstecken habe ich schon oft gehört. Aber so wie ich das verstehe gilt das nur für Win98 (das bei mir auf der ersten primären Partition installiert ist)... Windows2000 dürfte es egal sein in welcher Partition es liegt.
> ...


Update,
Es hat geklappt, das Verstecken der bereits existierenden Partitionen, so wie Du geschrieben hast, führt wenn man es vor dem Installieren von Windows ausführt dazu das Win die Installationspartition bootfähig macht.

Hat man alle Betriebssysteme installiert, kann man das Verstecken wieder rückgängig machen und zukünfig mit Grub booten.

Thx!


----------



## Tribunal89 (20. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leutz, 
mein Problem sieht so aus:
Ich habe Windwos Xp auf der 1.Platte 1.Partion installiert
Suse Linux hab ich auf der 1. Platte 2 Partion.
Und ein zweites Windows Xp hab ich auf 2.Platte 1 Partion.
Wenn ich nun in Grub das Zweite Windows starten will, starte es immer das Erste....   
Meine menu.lst (nur der Teil von Windows, Linux geht zu booten)

```
title     Windows XP Alt
root      (hd0,0) 
makeactive
chainloader   +1

title     Windows Xp Neu
root      (hd1,0)
makeactive
chainloader   +1
```


----------



## TheNBP (21. Dezember 2005)

Hab mittlerweile eine ähnliche Konfiguration.

Eine Festplatte auf der Linux mit Grub, Windows2000 und WindowsXP installiert ist
Eine zweite Platte auf der ausschliesslich WindowsXP vorhanden ist.

Grundvorraussetzung für meine Lösung ist das die zweite Platte (bei mir die mit nur WinXP) vollkommen selbstständig bootfähig ist.
Man muss also von ihr booten können wenn sie als einzige Platte im Rechner steckt.

Der menu.lst Eintrag um mittels Grub von der zweiten Platte zu booten sieht (bei mir) folgendermassen aus:


```
title Windows XP Professional (Productive)
    map (hd0) (hd2)
    map (hd2) (hd0)
    root (hd0,0)
    chainloader +1
```

Die Zeilen
    map (hd0) (hdX)
    map (hdX) (hd0)
sorgen dafür das die Reihenfolge in der Grub die Platte sieht, in der Form vertauscht werden, dass bie Bootfestplatte hd0 ist.


----------

